# Hi from Manteca, California



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm a 58 year old father of four, working in finance in the San Francisco Bay area. Our last kid out of four has left for college and I'm wondering what I'd like to do in my next chapter in life. 
I've always been fascinated by insects and in particular, bees and beekeeping, having taken entomology way back in college (yes, in the seventies). 

The recent issues with CCD has drawn my interest further and so I found this wonderful website and forum. 
I'm here to learn the basics and maybe find some local classes on picking this up as a hobby to start. 

My user name comes from the fact that I recently asked my wife what did she think about me starting to keep bees. 

Her reply to me: "you can have five" :s


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! I'm sure she meant five "hives"!!!!!!


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource! I'm sure she meant five "hives"!!!!!!


Thanks for the encouragement, Gary, but we have been married since 1982....she meant five bees. 

We will have to work on upgrading to hives!


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Well if you only have 5 bees it'll save you a bundle on woodenware. You'll be able to keep them in a matchbox. 

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks, BeeBop! 
I'll start searching for matchboxes!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Start with 5 bees. A queen and 4 attendants. Place them in a hive and bolster them with a support system of say 11,000 bees. Do not provide any sort of birth control before long you will have 100 hives. Just tell her you had no idea they multiplied so rapidly. :lpf:


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome idea, Tenbears! The math works out great!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from Concord.
We have a large club over here in the east bay if you'd like to stop by some time.
www.diablobees.org


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the invitation, KQ! I actually work in San Ramon so I will try to visit.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome from the High Desert of Southern California. I am a hobbyist and keep five hives or less. You should start with at least two so you can reference your successes and concerns against one another.


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you, ccar! I apprrciate the advice. 
Also I grew up in metro Los Angeles.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks, America's BK,
You are pretty close to U of F, right?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I can walk there and I work closely with them. Almost everyone in the lab is on speed dial on my phone.


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

@ABK: What a fabulous resource literally in your own backyard! ( and I'm a Seminole)


----------

